# GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

I know most of you don't know me all that well, so thanks for letting me share my good news.
We found out my wife is pregnant with our second child yesterday! We have been trying for over two years. It took us almost three years and $30,000 to have my first child (the prettiest little girl ever). We had to go through multiple procedures to overcome a problem that my wife has, but it was worth it!
This time, we decided that we couldn't afford to spend that kind of money, so we tried other methods. Well, after over two years and several different doctors and a lot of research, our prayers were answered.
Please keep my wife in your prayers. We don't care what sex it is, as long as it's happy and HEALTHY!
Thanks!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations! Having a child is indeed a blessing. Anyone who goes to the lengths you two have to have children will undoubtedly be great parents. Your children are lucky.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats great news nola .... congrats bud


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> Congratulations! Having a child is indeed a blessing. Anyone who goes to the lengths you two have to have children will undoubtedly be great parents. Your children are lucky.


I agree with these words. Very true!


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

Tryin's pretty fun also!!!!!!!


I love me some tryin'.


Let's Give a "Shout Out" for tryin'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats, bro.
:rockn::rockn::rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

congrats!!!!!!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

congrats...hope everything turns out great


----------



## outlaw750 (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats!!! My wife and I have a little boy on the way to go with the perfect little girl we already have. Kids are a true blessing...


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats! 

My wife and I are expecting our second as well, in Dec. It's a girl!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

Congrats Man!! I agree with D. You two definently deserve it! Here's a pic of my only kid. Lover her to death though...LOL!! :bigok:


----------



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

Congrats. We will keep all in our prayers,,


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats man. Got to love them kids. I have 3 girls and they are a hand full. some days they can **** you off to no end then they can do something and make you so proud. funny how that works.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

mud magnet said:


> Congrats Man!! I agree with D. You two definently deserve it! Here's a pic of my only kid. Lover her to death though...LOL!! :bigok:


Aw she's sweet. Time for another Thread with our furry kids


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks guys and gals. I past all the kind words on to the better half. I think my little girls is the most excited of us all. She keeps telling us how cool it is that mommy has a baby in her tummy and that she is finally going to be a big sister!
Congrats to Outlaw and Driller and anyone else with a new addition on the way (the 2 or 4 legged variety)!


----------

